#  Nachrichten >   Vermischtes: Vivantes erstellt Statistik zu Feuerwerksverletzungen >

## aerzteblatt.de

Berlin ? Ärzte raten dringend zu Vorsicht im Umgang mit Sivesterraketen und Knallkörpern. Vor allem Jugendliche nähmen bei der Silvesterböllerei häufig Schaden, sagte Dr. med. Stefan Willma, Kinder- und Jugendpsychiater und ?psychologe des Vivantes ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

